# 30yr old pony for sale



## JosieB (28 February 2011)

Just seen a 30yr old pony for sale on preloved. Wont put the link up for obv reasons. Poor old boy.


----------



## jendie (28 February 2011)

Oh I googled it and found him. How could they ? So sad.I'd take him myself but I suspect my husband would leave home.


----------



## Chestnutmare (28 February 2011)

OMG poor lad hope he finds a lovely home where he can rest til the end bless him.
I couldn't do it no way


----------



## Pedantic (28 February 2011)

Be better to PTS.


----------



## HBB (28 February 2011)

Just saw the advert too, poor old sod. Looks like a really sweet little pony as well. I hope someone can offer him a nice loving home, without the lump of a rider in the photo. The mind boggles as to how she thinks that is acceptable!


----------



## MissySmythe (28 February 2011)

Can't understand people sometimes. Poor, poor chap. If we had our own land I'd home him. Hope someone can.....sharpish!


----------



## Chestnutmare (28 February 2011)

Ive also had a peek.....OMFG!!!!!!!! How utterly disguisting to see that rider on him poor lad...
for his sake I do hope someone buys him and lets him rest in peace in a paddock for the rest of his days bless his little heart.....so sad.....
from what they say in their advert he is still being ridden which isn't a crime in itself but crikes I'd let him chill out now and they say the ground is awful...well yeah it's called winter but spring will be on it's way very soon....why can't you put him somewhere else til then?....mind boggles at this and the asking price of £600.....errrrm OK whatever!


----------



## Archangel (28 February 2011)

Good grief 

Wtf is a Newfoundland - i thought that was a dog 

£600 for a 30 year old pony? :eek


----------



## picolenicole (28 February 2011)

I looked at that this morning, and thought about posting it!!! Glad you did though.


----------



## Pennyhp (28 February 2011)

I get really upset about this kind of thing. Here in Canada i see so many of these adds.
Its always that they don't have the time the poor horse deserves blah blah. what they mean is they want to buy younger horses - usually to breed to an indiscriminent unregisterd stallion - and havn't got the guts or don't want to pay for the horse to be PTS.

Disgusting.


----------



## 9tails (28 February 2011)

Crikey, that is one FAT rider for such a small and elderly pony.


----------



## TJP (28 February 2011)

Same girl pictured in add above that one selling a 23 yr old.


----------



## Pink_Lady (28 February 2011)

Poor little chap - looks like he deserves a nice field and a gentle retirement.  

Kinda think the rider in the picture would be suited to something a little bigger


----------



## Vizslak (28 February 2011)

Thats disgusting, so pleased my 30yr old went to the big field in the sky happy and loved so nobody could ever do this to him


----------



## ISHmad (28 February 2011)

That is so sad, poor lad.  Whilst I agree to live and let live wherever possible surely in this case it would be kinder for him to be PTS at a home he knows than be passed on to who knows where?


----------



## sassybebe (28 February 2011)

Poor little thing. What is that photo in the trailer all about? I hope someone takes pity on  him and buys him so he never has to have that fat lump on his back again


----------



## Damnation (28 February 2011)

If I were closer i would but he is 5hrs away from me 
Poor little guy looks like he  just needs a nice hug and some TLC


----------



## Spotsrock (28 February 2011)

The other one looks no better. Poor things. I know there are horses far worse off but at that age if they can't keep them they should be looking to rehome not sell at that sort of price, totally unrealistic. They have put in a few years loyal service to that large individual. The palamino in the pics does not appear to be for sale so looks like in with the new out with the loyal old. 

Not against passing on older horses, last one I bought was a banged up 16y/o tb but it did the job and was taken on by my friend when circs changed, I did my best by it. Can't imagine selling on something aged 23, maybe loan as school mistress to novice with supervision if can't keep it but 30y/o??? Should be loaned as a companion capable of a little lead rein work if really can't be kept, not sold as fit to work. 

Lottie was working at that age but is really only a light hack, if my circs changed and I could only keep 1 I would have to look for companion loan for her or sell the others and keep her. Long service deserves a secure (and looking at the lovely little chap) not so long retirement. 

They are quite local to me, if I had the space I would offer to take them but couldn't at that price. Advertised as leadrein but I wouldn't want to give my little neice a pony that old and explain why he wasn't there one day. (I fully expect to 'inherit' retired old pony in future though)


----------



## Spotsrock (28 February 2011)

Damnation said:



			If I were closer i would but he is 5hrs away from me 
Poor little guy looks like he  just needs a nice hug and some TLC
		
Click to expand...

By TLC do you mean 'Tummy Loving Chow'? bit ribby, both of them.


----------



## bexcy-bee (28 February 2011)

Poor poor ponies =[ And sooo skinny!!

Im sure thats a pony club jacket, I recognise it from when I was in pony club, but can't think which one! I would call them up and complain if I knew! poor things =[

bexcy-bee x


----------



## miss_bird (28 February 2011)

I just dare not even look at the ad after reading some of your comments.  I really hope they both get a good retirement home or the ponies get taken to the big field in the sky


----------



## ThePony (28 February 2011)

Poor old soul. I know older horses and ponies can go onto new homes and lead long active lives, but I do think 30 is really pushing it rather.
Not convinced that any pony however old would particularly relish being 'pulled about' by children.


----------



## Sadiemay (28 February 2011)

I havent seen the ad but reading what is written here is enough to make my eyes leak  Poor old boy.

Sadly I just cannot see anyone paying the asking price for him.

I really really hope that this old chap gets the retirement he deserves but its doubtful especially at that ridiculously greedy price.


----------



## RuthnMeg (28 February 2011)

Poor pony. 
£600?? not on ya nelly me rather 'a lot too big for him young gal'. 
Too far away from me or I 'd be tempted to give him a nice gentle home for the rest of his days.


----------



## RuthnMeg (28 February 2011)

Should add that this girl has another ad, a few ones down the page from 'Toby'. She is looking for work and has got her D and D+.
Ummm


----------



## Charliepony (28 February 2011)

That's shocking  Poor little man looks his age as well... Wish I could take him!


----------



## louised1henry (28 February 2011)

Bit that got me was where it said 'still has the ability and energy to gallop down the stretches'?

Really? perhaps with a feather on his back he may do a few paces, I certainly hope she didnt try.

He would of been able to carrier a decent weight once.........perhaps they have 'forgotten' he is older now than he was and are still expecting him to be able to do the same work load

He does look pretty good for 30 though,except his weight. My boys back is more dipped than that and he is 12 years younger.

Its not far from me really lincs. Id have him to retire but not at £600. 

Poor little boy. hope you find a nice new mummy and a nice new field with luscious grass.


----------



## ladyt25 (28 February 2011)

Not looked at the ad but that is disgraceful putting a horse up for sale at that age. I mean, there's no getting away from it, 30 is old and in reality the majority of horses at that age need to be retired, some may be up to a bit of light pottering about but that'd be it.

Also, how stupid are they?? NOONE is going to pay £600 for it! I reckon someone should just offering them £20 and a home for life and they should be grateful! £600!!!! I am stunned!


----------



## tigerlily12345 (28 February 2011)

wish i could take him  this is so sad!! i hope he get taken on to be retired or maybe VERY light work but i cant see anyone paying that kind of money for him  if they cant keep him, they should give him away to a good home! poor love


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

hello, 
i am the owner of toby and fly. i have read through the comments which have been posted about my advert and i am astonished how soome people think!! 
Toby has been a lead rein pony for the last four years and i only walk him around every now and then. 
i have a very tiny friend who enjoys riding him, she is the size of a 8 year old but is 15 yrs and has the experience of a 15yr old who takes him hacking and does in fact gallop down a stretch of land on the bridal way. 
i no he is small for me personally and that is why i wouldnt even think of riding him like any other horse and am riding 16hh irish draughts in my local pony club, where yes i have earned my D and D+ grades and have worked hard with the pony club for 3 years. 
toby gets fed the same as fly (both get more than the younger palamino) of my ponies - 3 times a day with constant hay. he is fed 2 scoops of happy hoof and 2 scoops of soaked alpha nuts. 
the palamino in the pictuures are off my yooungster which we bought three years ago now and when we have backed her, she is going up for sale as we feel our grounds need to recover and also we financially cannot keep all three horses. the prices of the horses are what my parents have told me to post them at, as they are soon to be in debt and we are also clearing out everything we own to then sell on. but as they say (the price can always be decreased with negotiation, but never increased) so with this in mind my parents are trying to get the best price possible for the old man. if it was simply up to me, i would rent out another field and let fly and toby graze till their hearts content untill they pass on, but this seriously isnt my decision.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

Do you really think its fair to try and sell on a pony of that age??? he looks thin and in that condition he should be retired. You are much to big and heavy for him and its very unfair for you to ever ride him.
He should be retired now. Your asking price of £600 is far too high. If you really want him to go to a new home you should find him a nice kind home as a companion. I am so angry that anyone could be so greedy and thoughtless.
This poor old boy deserves better.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			hello, 
i am the owner of toby and fly. i have read through the comments which have been posted about my advert and i am astonished how soome people think!! 
Toby has been a lead rein pony for the last four years and i only walk him around every now and then. 
i have a very tiny friend who enjoys riding him, she is the size of a 8 year old but is 15 yrs and has the experience of a 15yr old who takes him hacking and does in fact gallop down a stretch of land on the bridal way. 
i no he is small for me personally and that is why i wouldnt even think of riding him like any other horse and am riding 16hh irish draughts in my local pony club, where yes i have earned my D and D+ grades and have worked hard with the pony club for 3 years. 
toby gets fed the same as fly (both get more than the younger palamino) of my ponies - 3 times a day with constant hay. he is fed 2 scoops of happy hoof and 2 scoops of soaked alpha nuts. 
the palamino in the pictuures are off my yooungster which we bought three years ago now and when we have backed her, she is going up for sale as we feel our grounds need to recover and also we financially cannot keep all three horses. the prices of the horses are what my parents have told me to post them at, as they are soon to be in debt and we are also clearing out everything we own to then sell on. but as they say (the price can always be decreased with negotiation, but never increased) so with this in mind my parents are trying to get the best price possible for the old man. if it was simply up to me, i would rent out another field and let fly and toby graze till their hearts content untill they pass on, but this seriously isnt my decision.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope you and your parents reconsider selling this poor old boy, its greedy cruel and very unfair on a pony of his age and I would have thought any one who knows or cares for horses would know this.


----------



## Spotsrock (28 February 2011)

Having read sellers response I feel sorry for her but still more sorry for ponies. Not pony or sellers fault that parents can't manage their finances, if this is genuine reason for sales and prices perhaps u should show ur parents this thread to explain that these horses are not a financial asset to be sold at those unrealistic prices but rather a financial liability that u need to find a kind person to take on and reward the horses for the honest loyal service they have given to u.


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

i no i am too big for him as i have just said and that picture was taken last year and i only ride him now as a have to situation. and i dont see how unwillingly parting with your best friend is greedy!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

Cant really say i feel sorry for them as if they cant affordd to keep the old boy they should give him a peacefull end and not try to make money out of him. sorry but people like this makeme so angry. you have a duty to your animals and selling on a poor old boy like that is a disgrace.


----------



## JosieB (28 February 2011)

cai said:



			Having read sellers response I feel sorry for her but still more sorry for ponies. Not pony or sellers fault that parents can't manage their finances, if this is genuine reason for sales and prices perhaps u should show ur parents this thread to explain that these horses are not a financial asset to be sold at those unrealistic prices but rather a financial liability that u need to find a kind person to take on and reward the horses for the honest loyal service they have given to u.
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely with this. They wont sell for those prices and your parents will have to continue to pay for them. The old boy especially will need extra tlc as he has obviously dropped weight on what you are already feeding him. They would be better to ask a nominal fee, find a decent home and not have to keep them any longer because at those prices they will NOT sell.


----------



## Boxers (28 February 2011)

miss_bird said:



			I just dare not even look at the ad after reading some of your comments.  I really hope they both get a good retirement home or the ponies get taken to the big field in the sky
		
Click to expand...

ditto this.

This kind of thing really upsets me and so I am not going to look at the ad.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 February 2011)

You really don't understand what's wrong with trying to sell a 30 year old pony?? Jeez you shouldn't be allowed horses at all. You disgust me. I would really like to say what I feel about you but I would get banned from here. Money grabbing c*w.


----------



## Miss West Sussex (28 February 2011)

he used to be a pony club games pony and still has the energy and ability to gallop down the stretches when needed to.
		
Click to expand...

When needed to?! That poor pony shouldnt "need" to gallop anywhere!




			he is wasted here because being a small pony he hasnt got a constant rider. he is brilliant to load and will stand all day to be groomed and pulled about by young children.
		
Click to expand...

He also probably doesnt want OR need a constant rider. He is 30 years old for goodness sake! He needs a lush green field and somebody to love him. 

I would also very strongly object to him being "pulled about by young children"


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			i no i am too big for him as i have just said and that picture was taken last year and i only ride him now as a have to situation. and i dont see how unwillingly parting with your best friend is greedy!!
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you show your parents this thread. He may be your best friend and as such deserves more than this.A quick peacefull end or a retirement home is what he should have.
It is greedy to try selling him for £600, I have owned several Oaps and this sort of thing makes my blood boil.


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

'unwillingly parting' if some people dont understand, is that i havent got a say in the sale and even if i argue these points i wont win i have tried!!! Toby has been my friend for 10 years now and i would never part with him - i-f    i     h-a-d     a    c-h-o-i-c-e !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

Trust me at £600 you will not be parting with him. SHOW YOUR PARENTS THIS THREAD.


----------



## Miss West Sussex (28 February 2011)

This pony has been your loyal friend for the past 10 years. Im sure he has been there for you when you've had really cr@p days, his been there for you to cry your tears in to his mane, his taught you lots, and you'll have had some great times together.

Dont you think its your turn to repay his kindness? Your last act of friendship for him would be to find a loving home FOR FREE.. where you know he will live out the rest of his time with a loving and caring family, where he can eat all the grass he wants!


----------



## WoopsiiD (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			i no i am too big for him as i have just said and that picture was taken last year and i only ride him now as a have to situation. and i dont see how unwillingly parting with your best friend is greedy!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you clarify what counts as a 'have to situation'?

I can't think of any situation bar fleeing from a gang of angry snails that warrants a 'have to situation' when it comes to riding an underweight 30 year old pony.....


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

i wish i could but again it isnt up to me!!!


----------



## Sanolly (28 February 2011)

Can we stop jumping on Horses4 - I don't think she has much of a choice in the matter.
I assume your parents are not horsey? It's like trying to sell your mother. If they can't afford to keep the old boy then put him out on loan as a companion or have him PTS. He deserves that much at least.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 February 2011)

As suggested she could actually show her parents this thread but somehow I don't think she will. Makes me sick to my stomach. That poor, poor pony.

Education is a wonderful thing...


----------



## Camel (28 February 2011)

It really isn't cricket to try and make a few quid from an aged gentleman who has provided years of loyal service! but I understand you're young, but I think you can see from the amount of response that its not the best option for him

Have you heard of www.projecthorses.co.uk I think your best bet would be to advertise him as a companion on long term loan, then you can keep an eye on him, if you sell him you risk a very uncertain  future  

Please take a few moments to think about what your doing, I'm sure if times really are that hard then you could sell something else instead!

xx


----------



## WoopsiiD (28 February 2011)

If this really is not your choice and your parents are not horsey then you may need to make them aware that no one is going to pay that price for him.

All that will happen is that they end up paying out for more feed and hay as the ground worsens and he fails to sell.

I really think you need try and explain that it may be better all round if they offer him up for a nominal fee-£20?? and the promise to keep in touch?


----------



## Sanolly (28 February 2011)

Problem with that WoopsiiD is that you never know where he will end up at that price. Personally if I HAD to get rid of an elderly pony I would always loan so I could keep an eye on him.


----------



## HBB (28 February 2011)

blackbess said:



			Just saw the advert too, poor old sod. Looks like a really sweet little pony as well. I hope someone can offer him a nice loving home, without the lump of a rider in the photo. The mind boggles as to how she thinks that is acceptable! 

Click to expand...

I do not regret anything I have said. You need to open your eyes and see what you have in front of you! You are far to big and heavy for a 30 year old small pony. He has no topline left and his ribs are clearly evident. He looks well for his age, but come on, lets not play silly beggars! Take my advice and remove the photos of you riding him from your advert, you are leaving yourself wide open for criticism. 

It is entirely up to you and your parents what you want to 'ask' for him. Personally, if finances are tight, reduce the price significantly and get him away to his new home.


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

I Have read through all of these comments carefully and i really wish people could see that none of this has been influenced by me.

I am simply going to remove all adverts of him and tell the parents there has been no interest in him and hope that i can get a job and pay for him myself!!


----------



## cbmcts (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			'unwillingly parting' if some people dont understand, is that i havent got a say in the sale and even if i argue these points i wont win i have tried!!! Toby has been my friend for 10 years now and i would never part with him - i-f    i     h-a-d     a    c-h-o-i-c-e !!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

While you sound quite young, you are a member of a pony club (just call me Sherlock ) so you should understand that horses are not commodities especially if they are your old faithfuls. Could you get an instructor/DC/other adult to talk to your parents and help you explain this to them? That a 30 year pony shouldn't be for sale and that someone paying £60 let alone £600 is as likely as me getting all six numbers in the lottery on Saturday?

TBH, the kindest, bravest and selfless thing to do in this case is to PTS both. At least they are safe then. JMHO.

Best of luck to you and them.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			I Have read through all of these comments carefully and i really wish people could see that none of this has been influenced by me.

I am simply going to remove all adverts of him and tell the parents there has been no interest in him and hope that i can get a job and pay for him myself!!
		
Click to expand...

In which case I really hope you never ride him again and retire him.


----------



## horses4 (28 February 2011)

of coarse!!!!! i dont ride him currently unless told to anyway, and if he is mine 100% then he could simply live out at a livery yard or rented grounds!!


----------



## HBB (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			I am simply going to remove all adverts of him and tell the parents there has been no interest in him and hope that i can get a job and pay for him myself!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not such a bad idea, its called being responsible for your pony. 
I'm sure your parents will be delighted that you want to find a wee job and help pay for him. I did small jobs to pay for my pony when I was a young girl. Life deals us all some horrible blows from time to time, its hard. Getting a little job will be your way of working it out and helping your parents out too.


----------



## Shysmum (28 February 2011)

Couldn't face looking at the ad as I felt my blood starting to boil....

I sincerely hope that the poor lad is now going to stay where he belongs, at home, being loved for the last years he has. Not ridden, just out at grass and pootling. 

And breathe........


----------



## WoopsiiD (28 February 2011)

Having a look around it would appear that retirement livery is out of the question as the average price is around the £55 per week mark.


----------



## Groom42 (28 February 2011)

horses4 said:



			I am simply going to remove all adverts of him and tell the parents there has been no interest in him and hope that i can get a job and pay for him myself!!
		
Click to expand...

This is all well and good, but if money is a tight as you say it is, there will not be enough to continue feeding him as he should be fed, until you get a job.  You sound quite young, as other posters have said, and getting a job within the legal hours that pays enough to keep two ponies will not be easy. Many of us struggle to do just that on a full time wage.  But, well done for showing willing.

QUOTE=cbmcts;9453702]While you sound quite young, you are a member of a pony club (just call me Sherlock ) so you should understand that horses are not commodities especially if they are your old faithfuls. Could you get an instructor/DC/other adult to talk to your parents and help you explain this to them? That a 30 year pony shouldn't be for sale and that someone paying £60 let alone £600 is as likely as me getting all six numbers in the lottery on Saturday?

TBH, the kindest, bravest and selfless thing to do in this case is to PTS both. At least they are safe then. JMHO.

Best of luck to you and them.[/QUOTE]

I agree completely with the above.  I am not heartless, and appreciate it would be devastating for _you_, but for them, it really could be the best, and _safest_ course of action.  It is a sad fact that not everyone who offers "loving, forever, retirement homes" is honest, and more than one old "friend" has ended up in the wrong hands when either given away, or sold at very cheap prices.  Without wanting to upset you unecessarily, the truth is, they can then be put into sales whereby the person who took them off your hands gets to make a quick buck, or they cart them straight off to the meat man, and may make considerably more than the ponies were sold for in the first place.  ( I don't know what the going price is at the moment, but it's certainly more than £20 ).  You really do need some adult, knowledgeable help with this.

Where are they kept at the moment?


----------



## 3~2~1 (28 February 2011)

What a terribly sad situation for these poor ponies, has the ad been removed off of Preloved ?


----------



## WoopsiiD (28 February 2011)

A bit of a trek but....

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033559703/ded81e2b.html


----------



## howengold (28 February 2011)

Aww how sad.  I do feel for the girl but its still not right.

I own a 30 year old who we still hack out lightly and show in VHS classes, when we tried retiring her she went downhill rapidly as did my 38 year old who died of colic this winter.  Both improved greatly with light hacking a couple of times a week.  My children and I ride the 30 year old (obs not all the same time lol).  I wouldn't dream of doing it if she wasn't up to it or unhappy. 

the difference between my girl and this chap is, she has a home for life and we know she isn't upto the job of a younger horse so we ride her to her levels, probbably less and definately no more.  If ever in the position that I can't afford my girl anymore she will sadly be pts as selling a pony this old is not as easy as it first seems. I owe my girl a happy, safe home where her care is my priority.  i know there are people out there who may offer an oldie a good home (thats how I got my 14.3hh 38 year old) but these people are very unlikely to pay as much as your parents are asking. I paid £50 but I knew the mare well and her owners are clients, they knew she had a home to finish her life in no matter how long that time was.  Not everyone can offer this.

I know it sounds heartless when it comes to an oldie who still can be ridden but please see if your parents would consider pts rather than risk your pony going somewhere that maynot treat him so kindly.  If I had the room here I would offer him a forever home but like most people another mouth to feed is not possible now with money being so tight.

Such a sad situation but I hope everything works out for you and your old boy xxx


----------



## Umbongo (28 February 2011)

" i dont ride him currently unless told to anyway"

What do you mean by this!!! You should not NEED to ride him at all, who tells you to ride him?

Very sorry for you and the poor chap. I think you need to show this thread to your parents as they obviously are not horsey and he will never sell for that price. Hope you can find a job to pay for him and let him live out the rest of his days in a nice field, with good feed, horsey companions and some TLC. When I was a teenager I paid for my riding lessons and share horses with a pub waitress job in the evenings and groom at a riding school at the weekends, it was hard but I juggled it all and did well at school and college so it can be done 

If you cannot keep him then see if you can put him out on a free loan as a companion or pts (which can be the kindest thing to do for an old friend than be past about and risk an uncertain future).


----------



## JoBird (28 February 2011)

I do feel for the owner and I have known horses and ponies working well into their 30s.  But please tell your parents that home is more important than price or, as others have said, you will never get someone to take on your pony so they WILL be paying for him.  A nice companion home, or light work to see out his days.... £600 really is crazy and will put off people. Best of luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## wonkey_donkey (28 February 2011)

A bit of a trek but....

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction.../ded81e2b.html 

The above link is for a wanted ad . . . . don't tell me the young lady is now looking for ANOTHER pony ??????


----------



## palomino698 (28 February 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033556255/890dd969.html

I guess this girl is not very old - D and D+ are normally taken by age 11, and most reasonably interested PC members will be doing C test at 12 or 13.  

I can't help thinking her parents aren't going to be interested in any advice, if they are people who see these oldies as a means of raising some cash.  The child clearly has inadequate knowledge to care for these elderly ponies, clearly has inadequate funds to do so, clearly doesn't have the earning capacity to pay for them herself.   Look at the photos - you'll not make a living as a groom - sorry dear, but be realistic.

IMO both ponies should be put down and as a Pony Club member, she must know the hunt kennels will do this very reasonably.  An alternative might be giving them away as companions, but I would not think it's fair to rehome a 30 year old pony and expect him to integrate into new surrroundings, and possibly be bullied into misery by the horse he is 'keeping company'.  Not all new companions are welcomed with open arms, so to speak.

I hope there is someone locally who knows the girl and isn't afraid to speak to her parents.


----------



## shezza (28 February 2011)

didn't see the ad, but I have a 28 year old- had her for 14 years....only one way she'll ever be leaving me and I dread that day....I'd go without everything to provide for her, to repay all the years of loyalty and love she's shown me....I understand it's difficult as a child, but why not do the decent thing and if you can't rehome to a genuine home for free, have him PTS? Perhaps for your parents at least outlaying an amount for that should ease the conscience of trying to get a ridiculous sum of blood money for what has essentially been their offsprings trusty babysitter for the last 10 years? (Assuming they have one)


----------



## SuperCoblet (28 February 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033556255/890dd969.html

Click to expand...

Is this the same seller??
I feel sorry for her, clearly quite young as I think D+ is 12? I think her parents have left the selling and advertising to her as you can tell the advert and pictures are done/added by someone young. At 30 and quite thin the poor chap would be best in a huge green field to live out his days or end his missery that he may be put into by being pts. I think almost everyone knows how it feels to loose your pony. She needs to wake up to reality though and do what's best for the poor ponies, she needs to show her parents this thread or get an adult-friend to tell her parents as I presume they're not horsey.


----------



## shezza (28 February 2011)

seems like the same one....so, so sad...how do you aquire a whole host of older ponies that you cannot keep? My Maths is awful, buuut..Pony a-30 years- owned for 10- hence bought at 20? Assuming this is the same one, pony b- 23 years- owned for 5- bought at 18? Why buy these ponies which you know will need tlc and respect and let them get in this state? Your parents obvs had the funds at some point to collect these poor creatures, surely there is something in the pot to give them a dignifed end, or do they want the cash to buy the next unsuspecting 'batch'?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 March 2011)

Below are the two ads placed on preloved re selling the old ponies. The wanted ad was posted by a different person. 




			For Sale 
30 year old newfoundland ride nd drive gelding

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
he is a cheeky little fella and is a brilliant lead rein pony. he used to be a pony club games pony and still has the energy and ability to gallop down the stretches when needed to. he is brilliant on the lead rein as he will follow you over jumps and to the end of the world. we have recently decided to sell him as the grounds are in bad condition and even thouh we love him to pieces we feel he would make someone a lovely pony as he is wasted here because being a small pony he hasnt got a constant rider. he is brilliant to load and will stand all day to be groomed and pulled about by young children.
		
Click to expand...





			23 year old schoolmistress

Description
This is a really gentle mare and wouldn't put a foot wrong when on her back!! she used to be in a riding school and has been shoed and clipped previously, though isnt currently. she is an older mare but perfect in attitude and ability! can pop a jump or two but hasnt been in alot of use this year. she needs light work and a kind handler. the only thing we have had a little trouble with is loading her in to a trailer, but is ok when partition is removed. she is a real confidence giver, and i have had her for 5 years and feel she has taken me very far with my confidence.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 March 2011)

This girls parents need to ask someone from the pony club etc for some advice. Both these oldies are not in the best condition and to think of asking these silly prices for them shows they have no idea. It makes me very sad and angry that these poor old souls are being treated like this.


----------



## Amymay (1 March 2011)

horses4 said:



			I Have read through all of these comments carefully and i really wish people could see that none of this has been influenced by me.

I am simply going to remove all adverts of him and tell the parents there has been no interest in him and hope that i can get a job and pay for him myself!!
		
Click to expand...

I would be inclined to contact a few charities to see if you can re-home him there.  Whilst we all recognise that these places are full to bursting - I really do think that your 30 year old pony deserves more consideration than he's getting.  And you might just get lucky.

The other thing to look at is the BHS rehoming scheme.  The forms are available on line and downloadable.


----------



## michelleice (1 March 2011)

i would have him PTS so that someone doesnt see a horse to run into the ground tbh 

if hes given you all thoses years, he deserves retirement or PTS if you cannot afford him


----------



## palomino698 (1 March 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032687463/d309ffe2.html

This is the same girl's advertisement for work.  

I feel sorry for what seems to be a desperate youngster but the responsibility here lies with the adults - her parents - who are clearly completely out of touch.


----------



## Groom42 (1 March 2011)

If she is under 13 she cannot be lawfully employed.  Under 16, and the rules are _very_ strict regarding hours and type of work.


----------



## Piglet (1 March 2011)

After reading all the comments, I can only feel sorry for the girl who is having to sell her possibly much loved pony because her parents are obviously either a. greedy and want as much money for an old pony as possible without a thought that the pony is flesh and blood and not an object,  b. they are ignorant or downright cruel in selling such an old pony   without been all pink and fluffy, I do hope that it is ignorance rather than greed or cruelty.   I do feel desperaterly sorry for the pony and people should think twice before they take on such a responsibility, I myself would love to have another horse when mine gets too old ride/compete but I couldn't justify the time and money so he is with me until the end (hopefully many more years to come before it comes to that) and maybe when he is pts due to health/injnury then I may think about another horse but until then he will have a home for life as he is such a lovely chap.


----------



## Fiona_C (1 March 2011)

You could always try contacting these people to see if they could take both ponies to live out their days.

http://www.northcotehorses.com/index.html


----------



## Achinghips (1 March 2011)

£600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


You should pay someone that to take him, a decent outlay from you may then find him a good retirement home, he's your responsibility!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OWLIE185 (1 March 2011)

This is a sad situation both for the girl and the horses if the parents no longer wish to pay out for the horses or have the knowledge or interest to do so.  Both these horses have done very well to live to such an old age so clearly the girl is doing something right.

I would suggest the ideal home for both these elderly horses is in a private home with someone that has had life-long hands-on experience of looking after horses and can provide them with safe and secure daily turn-out in a nice field reserved just for both of them so that they do not get bullied by other horses.  Also with facilities to stable both of them overnight when required  They will both need much loving care and attention and someone who can afford any vet's bills as and when required.


----------



## SuperCoblet (1 March 2011)

Have you spoken to your parents yet? Poor ponies  if only I had a bug lush green field, even still, I wouldn't pay £600 for them! 
If you really can't look after them anymore I'd place an advert 'free to a good home' type or sadly Pts :/


----------



## brighteyes (1 March 2011)

I'd take her seriously, she's articulate and has taken all the comments very well indeed.  I feel so sorry and think if she approached the charities herself and directly, they would too.  She has a good command of English and I'm certain this is enormously difficult for her.  

I second the idea of contacting the BHS.  30 is too old to be re-homed other than at a final retirement. And her friend should go too.

OP get on the phone and 'sell' your case to the charities.  Good luck - wish I was nearer, I'd definitely put them up, at least temporarily.


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

I sincerely thank everybody for their honest comments and although some have been hard to read, i have made some sort of resolution. 

I have pleaded everybodys ideas and thoughts out to my parents and now they have decided to let toby stay!!! woop wooop !!!! RESULT!!! there is only one condition and thats is that i have to give up any money they give to me now and i have to pay them £10 a week which i can easilly obtain as i have now got an application form for a few different jobs which take on my age group and looking to hire new staff through the 6 weeks holidays!! it's £5 an hour 5 days a week during the 6 weeks. days last from 11:00am till 3:00pm so if i get this job Toby will be out grazing his life away, + extra feed and a warm stable through the night x i really and truely thankyou for everybody's input throughout the last day and i just wanted to let you no that progress has been made and Toby will be staying at home for the duration of his life  xxxxxx THNX XXXXX


----------



## MinskiKaii (1 March 2011)

That's Great News


----------



## Sanolly (1 March 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## paddi22 (1 March 2011)

well done, you made the kindest decision for your horse


----------



## pastie2 (1 March 2011)

horses4, I havent commented on this thread, I just feel I need to say well done







horses4, well done you!! I havent commented before on this thread but you have replied to all the posts in a very mature and responsible way. You have also sorted a very trickey situation out with the help of some very helpful forum members. Good luck to you and your old pony.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (1 March 2011)

What a lovely end to a horrible thread!!

Good luck horses4, I hope everything works out for you and Toby


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 March 2011)

Thats good news. What about the old mare, have you managed to sort out something for her? if not maybe you could consider a charity as mentioned.


----------



## palomino698 (1 March 2011)

Unfortunately ponies cost a lot to keep all year, not just during the summer holidays - but still, it's good to hear your parents have agreed Toby should not be sold.  

What about the 23 year old mare, Fly? - are you still advertising her for sale at £800?  As you also have a WANTED ad for a trailer, perhaps you could hire one when needed to avoid having to buy one, at least until your old ponies' futures are more certain.  

Good luck with the part time work.  Can you do babysitting, ironing, a paper round, washing up in a local restaurant?  You probably won't be able to earn the full cost of keeping all your ponies - hay, feed, bedding, field management, vet and farrier bills are a real struggle for many adults with full time jobs, and your school work has to come first, but it will show your parents you are willing to try.


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

Thanx i have come to the best outcome possible!!! Toby will be able to stay where he knows best and he will be 100% mine after 2 monts according to my parents as long as i keep to the agreement!!! he can now relax and enjoy his newly found retirement and live out his days stuffing his face xxxxxx


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

and i will be doing some extra work for my next door neighbours by feeding and walking their dogs as they are a breeding kennels and they said i can have the job as long as i need it!


----------



## Fiagai (1 March 2011)

horses4 said:



			and i will be doing some extra work for my next door neighbours by feeding and walking their dogs as they are a breeding kennels and they said i can have the job as long as i need it!
		
Click to expand...

thats good to hear h4....best of luck with the horse and pony. How will you manage?


----------



## HBB (1 March 2011)

That is excellent news, well done you! I am really pleased for you and Toby.
Happy retirement Toby!


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

i should be fine at paying £10 a week with the jobs im taking on, but also i love him to pieces so i'll find one way or another to cope and to get him into a really healthy condition with sneaky treats and TLC XX


----------



## ucmeicu (1 March 2011)

Quote '' as they are soon to be in debt and we are also clearing out everything we own to then sell on.''

But aren't your parents advertising to buy a trailer?


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

not no more!!! we posted that ages ago nd forgot that we even posted it, so the ad has been deleted and we are doing a rumage to find anything that can be sold on xx


----------



## pastie2 (1 March 2011)

ucmeicu said:



			Quote '' as they are soon to be in debt and we are also clearing out everything we own to then sell on.''

But aren't your parents advertising to buy a trailer?
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell, just when I thought it was sorted.


----------



## Groom42 (1 March 2011)

Well done, sounds like a good solution for Toby! (What's happening with the old mare?)


----------



## horses4 (1 March 2011)

just to put this straight - toby is going into retirement at home
Fly is going to Bransby Home of rest for Horses
and we are not advertising for a trailer


----------



## palomino698 (1 March 2011)

The wanted ad for a trailer was updated yesterday, and Fly, the 23 year old mare, is still advertised for sale at £800 tonight...  there is something not right...


----------



## digitalangel (1 March 2011)

Fly's ad was also updated yesterday. something not right here.


----------



## lhotse (1 March 2011)

I think this is an elaborate troll. Do you have to pay to advertise on Preloved? Because, if you don't, is it not feasable that those ads were placed in the knowledge that this thread would ensue?
If it's not a troll, then it's a tragedy for those ponies.


----------



## Groom42 (1 March 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## lhotse (1 March 2011)

And the OP has been banned, I wonder why????


----------



## tigerlily12345 (1 March 2011)

lhotse said:



			And the OP has been banned, I wonder why????
		
Click to expand...

probably not the right thread to ask but whats OP? i keep seeing it come up


----------



## lhotse (1 March 2011)

The original poster of the thread


----------



## tigerlily12345 (1 March 2011)

ahh thank you


----------



## pixi (2 March 2011)

horses4 said:



			'unwillingly parting' if some people dont understand, is that i havent got a say in the sale and even if i argue these points i wont win i have tried!!! Toby has been my friend for 10 years now and i would never part with him - i-f    i     h-a-d     a    c-h-o-i-c-e !!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

well if hes been your friend for ten years do him a favour stop trying to sell him either find him a good home free for obvious reasons or support him your self not sure of your age so part time job maybee .horses are a life for life n if ppl are not going to keep them in there twilite years they should nevey buy one in the first place would ppl sell there dog no .i do feel sory for you being forced by your perents to part with him but they were in the wrong buying one in the begining your parents are to blame


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 March 2011)

Sorry but I don't believe a word of it. I bet that pony pops up for sale again but on another site. Awful people.


----------



## OneInAMillion (2 March 2011)

Poor thing  At that age they owe no-one anything


----------



## HBB (2 March 2011)

horses4 said:



			and i will be doing some extra work for my next door neighbours by feeding and walking their dogs as they are a breeding kennels and they said i can have the job as long as i need it!
		
Click to expand...




horses4 said:



			I have pleaded everybodys ideas and thoughts out to my parents and now they have decided to let toby stay!!! woop wooop !!!! RESULT!!! Toby will be staying at home for the duration of his life  xxxxxx THNX XXXXX
		
Click to expand...




horses4 said:



			Fly is going to Bransby Home of rest for Horses
and we are not advertising for a trailer
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww, you've managed to achieve the Disney/fairytale ending. 
The sad thing is *sniff sniff* I smell a load of bull-s h i t! 
My initial thoughts on this are probably right. Silly young girl selling her old and unwanted ponies, on a free advert site, to find funds for her new trailer. Yep £800 + £600 will probably get you something nice, but you are not going to get those prices for your old faithfuls. Heartless and selfish!


----------



## lhotse (2 March 2011)

She looks like a chav anyway, no respect these youngsters anymore. Too used to getting a shiny new one when the old one is out of date, like the latest I Phone.


----------



## Spotsrock (2 March 2011)

very confused now. 

I think, OP has possibly sorted to keep Old pony on understanding with parents that Fly is still sold. 

Renewel of ads though makes me wonder if the old ones were being got rid to fund transport for the palamino in the background of the pics. 

Either way, if the parents financial circs are really to blame and the kid is under 16 her options are limited and in the recession people have been allowing their horses to starve to death and dumping their bodies, in some cases before they die. Apart from the unrealistic prices is it not better for the OP to pass on her horses than leave them to go hungry due to parents restricted finances? Circumstances do change without much notice.

Some people, yes often chavs with ponies, may not know about the charities out there and as a child it is hard to work out how to go about this sort of thing. Sharer can't get anything done unless I go with her as she is under 16 and people want an 'adult' to deal with. 

If genuine then she has responded to the criticism constructive and otherwise on here in a mature way. If not genuine then why the h*ll bother? She will sell the poor things regardless. I'll be keeping an eye out at Melton market on Saturday to see if they turn up there!


----------



## Damnation (2 March 2011)

Horses 4 obviously doesn't have much a choice in this. She is a child and I am sure she will find the best possible home for her oldie.


----------



## charlie76 (2 March 2011)

Although not the ideal situation can I just say that TBH, there are far worse acts of cruelty to horses going on and secondly, this post actually consitutes as bullying a child. Think about it folks, out of 'forum world' world you honestly speak to a child in this way and would you be happy if some one spoke to your child in this way?


----------

